# 2 days left in mass plex cycle



## biggunz (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm coming up to finishing my first mass plex cycle, and i must say I have had massive gains, and my stength has gone sky high!:clap2:

What would be the best PCT to use, any ideas anyone?

Cheers


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If you've been on Mass Plex for 1 month I personally do not think you will need PCT.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

The makers of mass plex recommend PCT. Did you have any sides?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Of course the makers of mass plex would say take pct after cause they will make more money..Im 2 weeks into mass plex and i wont bother getting any after. Its my 1st ever cycle and if i choose to do another cycle then i would most probably get a pct. I'm just using some milk thistle..


----------



## biggunz (Sep 8, 2009)

sound advice cheers for that!

I didnt really have any side effects, I would recommend it!!

I will be going on it again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am guessing that Mass Plex is a PH or DS if i am correct then it will negativly effect the HPTA so a PCT is needed....think about it if the people who make it say you need a PCT and then you ignore that advice your an idiot....

it is the weeks after a cycle where the sides of suppressed HPTA appear not straight after you have finished, my advice is to complete a PCT


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

So we have 2 pro bodybuilders saying 2 different thing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hulksta said:


> So we have 2 pro bodybuilders saying 2 different thing.


you will find that in this sport there are many opinions


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have been looking in to pct for mass plex and as its a combination of pheraplex and superdrol a proper pct is strongly advised. It would appear that liver support is needed on cycle and through your pct. Nolvadex is recommended post cycle and as noted on an earlier post side effects will not show until your "on cycle" is finished. The combination of these products make for a strong cycle and I shall be reading more about the side effects and pct before I decide to go ahead. I will keep you posted.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I've just finish mass plex but im not going to take a pct due to it being my first cycle.


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

hulksta said:


> I've just finish mass plex but im not going to take a pct due to it being my first cycle.


Why does it matter that its your first cycle? No disrespect just interested.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Im actually doing a pct now. I'm using iforce reversitol


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Do you feel like you need to use PCT? Or are you using it because its the done thing nowadays?

I personally haven't used Mass Plex but I'd be shocked to discover you need PCT after 1 month of pro hormones.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

To tell the truth Extreme the answer would be no. I haven't had any such side affects yet. Im taking it to to be on the safe side. It is a sd and pp so i thought it would need one..


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont have personal experience with Mass plex but would definately run a pct with it.

Just because its a PH and its only been run for 4weeks doesn't mean it cant shut you down. Take superdrol, Mdrol, M1T for example, all very suppressive and can cause shutdown. I've seen several logs of people running a 4 week M1T cycle and running a full serm pct* and still being shut down for 2 to 3 weeks after.

*Their pct

Nolva 20/20/20/20

clomid 100/100/50/50


----------



## eleveneleven (Jan 14, 2010)

as you can see i am new to the forum, so i understand that my advice won't be as highly regarded as that of the credited guys but i personally think that any prohormone requires a pct, maybe not that of a proper cycle's pct but if you said that you have experienced great gains in weight and strength it shows the prohormone did its job so your natural production will not have needed to and you will be shut down.

If you want to keep as much of the gains u have made, i would suggest some sort of pct to help you get back to your natural levels.

Also you dont want oestrogen to cause any unwanted sides if ur natural test has been shut down!

just my opinion!


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Ive just done 4 weeks on mass plex. An i implore you to do a pct! This stuff wont be around for long! Im running a pct of Arimadex (nolva and clomid are to hard to come by  ) reversitol and saw palmetto.

I dont believe for 1 second you had no symptoms. No back pain, shin cramps, gyno, shrunk testes, acne, no ear wax. You ran the full bottle without missing a day? Gains are immense, i put 16lb on but you must eat. I was doing 5000 cals a day.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

but how much of the 16lbs was muscle ?


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Bodyfat is up 4.5% am guessing quite a bit will be water tbh! I wont know the answer to that till i dry out. Soon as my pct is over an my shins recover, i plan to lean out for summer.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

when i was on plex my shins used to kill me to..... :axe:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I had some of the side effects you mentioned. Just coming to end of PCT now and all is ok. My bodyfat has stayed the same throughout. I gained about 14lbs, have kept 10 and the strength increases.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

I got them all. =(

But the gains made it worth it. Its the gyno that bothers me albiet its hardly noticable and prob will disappear when i lean out. Cardio is limited to the bike until my shins are 100%

That was the worst thing about the cycle.

Whats your pct looklike? Your not from grimsby by anychance are you?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I have used an OTC pct and all seems well. You are correct, I am from Grimsby!:clap2:


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Thought so due to your username lol. I'm from over the water in Hull.

What otc did you use. Could you not get hold of an pescription serm?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

There were many different points of view on pct for this product but I decided if mass plex is otc then otc pct would be ok. The product was anabolic extreme pct. The write up ticked all the right boxes so I thought it was worth the try. Nolvadex is not without problems either. Strangely I got it from Monster supplements in Hull. Are you a Targer? LOL


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep sure am. An phd (who own monstersupplements) is literally 30 secs from my house. Its were i got my massplex from.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Cool! Would you use mass plex again?

I envy the Targers position, wish we were facing relegation from prem rather than this crap division!!!! :axe:


----------



## Ryana (Mar 30, 2010)

HI guys, been doing quite a bit of research on mass plex and I can't find any bad reviews.

I wa sjust wondering what diet/excercising you have been doing while doing a cycle on mass plex?

If you don't want to post it up here i'd be happy if you could pm me it.

The reason I ask is that I do quite a bit of cardio while hitting the gym 5 days aswell, just wondering how many calories you were taking in, how much protein/carbs and fats and how much training your doing?

Very interested in mass plex....that interested that I nipped into hull today to buy a cycle... and i'm from Grimsby.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ryana said:


> HI guys, been doing quite a bit of research on mass plex and I can't find any bad reviews.
> 
> I wa sjust wondering what diet/excercising you have been doing while doing a cycle on mass plex? Diet: High Kcal, High Protein including 3 whole eggs every morning and steak 5-6 times a week / Training: 3 day split lifting heavy
> 
> ...


Gave some brief answers in above in red, I'm going to post a full summary of my cycle in 3-4 weeks after PCT. Good luck and welcome to the forum :welcome:


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

I did the same as Scan really, eat well and plenty of it. Your appetite will increase anyway. Push your workouts to the limit. Drink plenty of water!!! Cardio is hard because of the intense pump in the shins and calf.

Where do you train? I am from Grimsby too!!:clap2:


----------



## Ryana (Mar 30, 2010)

I was training in spartana but now training at oasis due to my gym partner moving there. it has everything I need anyway.


----------



## Ryana (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh and have you been taking them 7days a week since you started?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I started on 1 tablet in the morning to assess my tolerance but did not really feel the effect so then upped to the stated dose of 2 tabs daily one in the morning one in evening at least 12 hours appart and taken with a meal containing fat like eggs.

Take every day for 3-4 weeks, I felt after 3 weeks (of 2 tabs a day) my gains stopped and the sides were pretty harsh so made sense to stop and start pct.

Good luck with the cycle you will notice the difference within a couple of days!


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I took the stated dose of two a day from the start. Took them everyday and finished the full four weeks. No serious sides that I couldnt deal with!

I train at La Vive


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I also had bad shin splints with cramps in upper back, so i stopped my cycle after 3 weeks. Strenght shot up big time along with my weight.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

My shin pumps are worse then ever 3weeks into my pct =(

i took two tabs from the start. 1 in morn at 5am with 10 egg whites, 100g ground oats, 5g glutamine,5g bcaa,20g whey and 5g creatine. My poor receptors lol. And 1 at 7pm with steak/chicken an white basmati rice.

Was 12 '1 and got up to 13 '3 and am now 13'8. Bodyfat lowering as i taper off the calories. Gyno is improving but is stubborn. 1 more week an its cutting time.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Sounds like interesting stuff..had a search for it but it seems to be unavailable everywhere? Just out of stock or discontinued?


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Just had a look and it would appear that Anabolic Designs have decided to discontinue Mass Plex. Apparently they plan to now focus only on "natural" products rather than Pro Hormones.

:sad:


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

Shame that will just have to buy superdrol and phera plex separately then i guess. Had good results with Superdrol alone and never tried Phera so it seemed a very interesting product.


----------



## Strong_billong (Mar 25, 2010)

Try better bodies mate!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I just got some from better bodies


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks like you got it just in time London!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looked everywhere else and mass is either discontinued or sold out


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Bugger!!!!!!!!! :axe:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

You getting more mariner


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lotta dbol questions coming up then lmfao!

plenty of other legal loophole steroids out there tho boys :wink:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol cal funny


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol there is apart from a legal loohole no difference between the prosteroids of today and oral steroids like dbol etc...

they are not a starter cycle before the real thing.

PH`s of yesteryear are totally different in strength to prosteroids.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cal, do you think many people see PH's as anything to do with steroids? Do you think a lot of people think they are still "natural" using them, when in reality they are using basically oral steroids or variations of [if my thinking of them is correct]


----------



## wakeytom (Feb 14, 2010)

I am finishing my first cycle tomorrow which was Dbol 5 weeks @ 30mg and have been reading about this with interest.

I liked the sound of Mass plex to try on my next cycle but this compound sounds good, I was wondering what else is around in the Pro Horm Legal market for me to try on my next cycle


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

epistanes good mate from what ive heard...

bugger my post didnt come out pssing connection...

i dont think most people think legal "steroids" are as good as the real thing phil..

pro hormones were a weak starter fort he real thing but cant be compared to todays batch...

well if you ask london if he`s now 98% natural i reckon he`ll say yes :becky:


----------



## wakeytom (Feb 14, 2010)

But would do you think it would be a backwards step to go to the "legal" stuff as its not the fact that its Dbol that I want to change its just I like to experiment


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Spot on cal, 98% now. Damn I look good today. Abit of a suntan and it changes the look of the body. I look and feel bigger, lol lol or it might be the mass plex kicking in


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i`d prefer to see reality kicking in lol but thats a start :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> well i`d prefer to see reality kicking in lol but thats a start :becky:


LOL think london's gone a bit...:der: again?....let's hope it's just a bit of sun stroke though hehehe.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I think the reason people have the opinion that taking PH is different to "doing steroids" is the fact that you can buy them OTC. Not everyone can find the real deal, I know I can't find a source at the moment.

I have heard that taking mass plex a second time will not give you the same results again, so it will be interesting to see how London gets on!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a competitor did some legal prosteroids a while back and he said they were exactly the same...

and i havent done a cycle for over 3 years...and even then only dbol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Did you get sore nipples mariner. My left nip is little be tender


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

No sore nipples for me, just back pumps and shin pain whilst doing cardio.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i aint got no shin splints or back pumps yet. i did on my 1st cycle tho


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Generally on the second cycle you get tender nipples and nipple pumps instead. This is due to the build up of milk in the chest.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

milk. yea right :axe:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its no good scan ive already tried getting him to ask his doc about a course of HRT..

i dunno i try to help lol


----------

